# CM Punk is the Vegeta to Cena's Goku



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

david otunga is Piccolo


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I can see similarities. Who does this make Cena?


----------



## deanropi (Jan 31, 2012)

CM Punk actually wins and doesn't have temper tantrums so he can't be Vegeta. And Goku never sucked up to him either.


----------



## gatern (Mar 14, 2012)

LOL How so? 

Vegeta is hated by many, not loved or cheered like goku. He is basically a villain. That would be John cena, the crowd boos the fuck outta him every week. 

Punk on the other hand gets cheered all the time. He is more like Piccolo, a failed badass.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Nahh..Goku doesn't have only five moves


----------



## gatern (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you can compare 

Undertaker - Cell
John Cena - Gohan
The Rock - Goku
Triple H - Broly
Orton - Trunks


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

deanropi said:


> CM Punk actually wins and doesn't have temper tantrums so he can't be Vegeta. And *Goku never sucked up to him either.*


Plenty of times...












gatern said:


> LOL How so?
> 
> Vegeta is hated by many, not loved or cheered like goku. He is basically a villain. That would be John cena, the crowd boos the fuck outta him every week.
> 
> Punk on the other hand gets cheered all the time. He is more like Piccolo, a failed badass.


Vegeta is BY FAR the fan favourite from that series bar none, don't be a fool.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Triple H as a heel would be Frieza I think


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Except Goku was entertaining.


----------



## gatern (Mar 14, 2012)

dabossb said:


> Vegeta is BY FAR the fan favourite from that series bar none, don't be a fool.


In that case a heel who is/was loved by the fans should be VEGETA. punk doesnt fit that.


Triple h or chris jericho or even orton would be a better fit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Except Goku was entertaining.


Agreed. But he was the "goody-two-shoes" face of the show, so the parallels are there.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

gatern said:


> In that case a heel who is/was loved by the fans should be VEGETA. punk doesnt fit that.
> 
> 
> Triple h or chris jericho or even orton would be a better fit.


Punk was a heel who turned face, but still retained his cocky in your face persona. Vegeta did the EXACT same thing. There is no difference.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

fpalm tbh...this is actually a very good comparison. Punk is def the Vegeta of the WWE, with Cena being the Goku. I'd place my bet that Randy Orton would be Piccolo.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

What kind of silly thread is this, now i used to love DBZ but seriously, do you not have better things to do than make silly pointless threads like this?


----------



## deanropi (Jan 31, 2012)

dabossb said:


> Plenty of times...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of that is just filler. And there is no way of knowing who the most popular character is


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Peterf93 said:


> What kind of silly thread is this, now i used to love DBZ but seriously, do you not have better things to do than make silly pointless threads like this?


I don't see you doing anything productive so how bout you get off your soap box and










Instead of being an ignorant ass.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel Orton is more like Vegeta than Punk is.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

deanropi said:


> Most of that is just filler. And there is no way of knowing who the most popular character is


How about typing that in google search, and looking for a few polls to find out. Because you need to know the truth.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> I feel Orton is more like Vegeta than Punk is.


Vegata's got a personality and plot devices. Orton is a robot that just "does" things. If anything Orton is more like Trunks or one of the Androids.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

is this shit for real? 

why not go out and try and get laid? 

Retarded thread, please delete


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Peterf93 said:


> is this shit for real?
> 
> why not go out and try and get laid?
> 
> Retarded thread, please delete


I probably have a better looking gf than you, assuming you even have one. This thread makes perfect sense despite you being a jerk about it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Triple H is Piccolo. He once was a badass villain and now he is a very wise good guy badass


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RevolverSnake said:


> Triple H is Piccolo. He once was a badass villain and now he is a very wise good guy badass


Yeah pretty much, and Piccolo was always deadset on winning everything and collecting the dragon balls (world titles) and wanted to rule everything. Sound familiar?

:lol


----------



## deanropi (Jan 31, 2012)

dabossb said:


> How about typing that in google search, and looking for a few polls to find out. Because you need to know the truth.


The truth is that Dragonball is been around since the 80's and looking at an online poll isn't going to tell me who the most popular character is. As you can see with wrestling that favorites online aren't always the favorites of the majority of the audience.


----------



## Peterf93 (Jul 6, 2010)

dabossb said:


> *I probably have a better looking gf than you*, assuming you even have one. This thread makes perfect sense despite you being a jerk about it.


what a ridiculous statement how could you possibly know? hahah, just like me saying i have a bigger father than you, and it may make sense to retards like yourself who are pretending to have a GF, and im not being a jerk i like a good topic but this is a joke


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

deanropi said:


> The truth is that Dragonball is been around since the 80's and looking at an online poll isn't going to tell me who the most popular character is. As you can see with wrestling that favorites online aren't always the favorites of the majority of the audience.


Well look no further than the creator of dragon ball himself.



> Q: I've heard that many plot developments in Dragon Ball were influenced by letters from readers, is this true, and if so, can you give us a concrete example?
> A: Parts of it were, yes, for example, take Vegeta when he first appeared as a bad guy, but because he became very popular, he stayed in the series from that point on.


source: http://www.myfavoritegames.com/dragonball-z/Info/Interviews/Interviews-AkiraToriyama.htm


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Peterf93 said:


> what a ridiculous statement how could you possibly know? hahah, just like me saying i have a bigger father than you, and it may make sense to retards like yourself who are pretending to have a GF, and im not being a jerk i like a good topic but this is a joke


I've posted pics of myself on here before with her, so I'm not trying to "pretend" anything. So if you're not going to contribute to this thread in any positive way, just leave, you're not wanted.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Triple H is Piccolo. He once was a badass villain and now he is a very wise good guy badass





dabossb said:


> Yeah pretty much, and Piccolo was always deadset on winning everything and collecting the dragon balls (world titles) and wanted to rule everything. Sound familiar?
> 
> :lol


You know what...now that you mention it...


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So much time passed since I watched DB hmm I don't remember Goku performing more than 5 moves on each fight on Z so he could be Goku, but again I don't remember much about the show so I could be wrong.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Piccolo and HHH, I can almost see that if Piccolo didn't eventually become useless and unable to beat anyone ever. Both have long noses, both wanted to rule the world, both have kinda fathers that ruled the world, both were evil and turned good, but there are many differences so idk.

And no, Orton is Vegeta, Punk is Yamcha.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

Peterf93 said:


> what a ridiculous statement how could you possibly know? hahah, just like me saying i have a bigger father than you, and it may make sense to retards like yourself who are pretending to have a GF, and im not being a jerk i like a good topic but this is a joke


* I've seen OP's GF, believe me, she's HOT. Your the only one in this Thread bitching around, if u don't like it, GTFO bro, simple as that.

OP, repped this Thread, just for loving DBZ : Punk=Vegeta*


----------



## maiju (Jan 31, 2012)

Wrestling + DBZ = WIN.

Since they'll inevitably do another Punk/Cena feud sooner or later, I wonder if there's any chance to get Punk to say "it's over 9000" in one of his promos... I would SO geek out if that ever happened. :mark:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah Orton is more like Vegeta. Punk just doesn't seem as introverted and scathing as Vegeta.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

So one's an anti-hero and the other's a square jawed, milk gulping, wide grinning goof?

Can't exactly say this is news.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheFoxHardyBrand said:


> * I've seen OP's GF, believe me, she's HOT. Your the only one in this Thread bitching around, if u don't like it, GTFO bro, simple as that.
> 
> OP, repped this Thread, just for loving DBZ : Punk=Vegeta*


Thanks for the support man! All I was trying to do was start a fun comparison thread for nostalgic DBZ fans to enjoy, and it seems that most are doing just that.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol Dragon Ball Z, used to love that as a kid.

Kane is the bald guy with 3 eyes haha.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

How about,

*Hornswoggle = Krillin* - Not very confident against anyone bigger than him and usually gets killed straight away or hides until it's all over.

*Miz = Yamcha* - Confident and cocky but consistently loses, not really taken seriously.

*Jerry Lawler = Master Roshi* - Used to be a great fighter, now just a perverted old man.

*Brodus Clay = Maijin Buu* - Fat jolly blob that's mainly interested in having fun, but will still squash you.

[/nerd]


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

I viewed Orton as the Vegeta to Cena's Goku. Seeing as how Vegeta and Orton are both anti-heroes.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

no vegeta is triple h 
shawn michaels is goku


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> I viewed Orton as the Vegeta to Cena's Goku. Seeing as how Vegeta and Orton are both anti-heroes.


Ya, Orton is so much more like Vegeta.

And Cena obviously is Goku. Always coming in and saving the day, doing the good thing even if it's not the easiest way.


















And Kane remind me of Buu.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

makes sense...lol

id say undertaker is the supreme kai-he only shows up when you really need him.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Jerry Lawler is Master Roshi for obvious reasons lol.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

steph is obviously bluma.. LOL!


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

goku is to awesome. cenas just superman and thats it.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

This thread = Win!

I was a bit of a tomboy growing up and this was my favorite show. I liked Goku but Vegeta was my favorite character


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

mpredrox said:


> This thread = Win!
> 
> I was a bit of a tomboy growing up and this was my favorite show. I liked Goku but Vegeta was my favorite character


Exactly Vegeta was always epic, and the master roshi being jerry lawler comment was right on the money. :lmao


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

I always liked Vegeta and piccolo. They were awesome not Goku who was indeed a superman good guy like Cena is.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder is kinda like Krillin. Pretty weak, and he's in love with Eve, who's like Android 18 before she turned good.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

dabossb loves making Punk and Daniel Bryan threads.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Vegeta is easily Punk.

Cocky anti-hero=Punk
Robotic no personality= Orton

Vegeta acting like an ass and being cocky fits Punk too much.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> dabossb loves making Punk and Daniel Bryan threads.


And you love posting in Rock and Cena threads, what's your point?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And I thought I was a nerd. What the fuck are you people talking about?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And I thought I was a nerd. What the fuck are you people talking about?


Never watched DBZ as a kid I'm guessing? That's fine. It used to be on YTV and I used to watch it in elementary school, along with all the marvel cartoons.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

OP wins nerdiest thread ever hahaha


DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Lol Dragon Ball Z, used to love that as a kid.
> 
> Kane is the bald guy with 3 eyes haha.


Tien. Duh.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is Hercule.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And I thought I was a nerd. What the fuck are you people talking about?


* They don't have TV yet in King's Landing...And Tyrion is more busy being the hand of the King and fucking whores. You perverted little Imp!*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> OP wins nerdiest thread ever hahaha
> 
> 
> Tien. Duh.


I love it lol. Embrace your inner nerd, don't hide it! All my friends know I'm a huge nerd, and love me for it! It doesn't stop me from having friends or lots of fun, so it shouldn't stop anyone else either.

:austin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

dabossb said:


> Never watched DBZ as a kid I'm guessing? That's fine. It used to be on YTV and I used to watch it in elementary school, along with all the marvel cartoons.


No experience whatsoever with it. I watched regular cartoons, I was never a fan of that Japanese anime shit, whatever it is. The style just completely turned me off and still does, so I'm totally out of the loop of what the whole premise of this stuff is.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Carcass said:


> Daniel Bryan is Hercule.


This is so true, I had to crack up.:lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Carcass said:


> Daniel Bryan is Hercule.


LMFAO


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

when you think about it , punk fits the Vegeta description perfectly 

they both wear white around their arms , both have a widow's peak as their hairstyle , both believe they are the best in the world , both feud with goody two shoes like Goku and Cena 

and hey , both use to have a tall buffed-up bald guy as their followers


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*If u would ask Cole, D-Bryan would be Gohan: both are Nerds, and I can imagine Gohan as a Vegan xD
Bryan: Gohan
AJ: Videl
*


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

Vegeta is more like Jericho.

Punk is a babyface.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm just imagining them fusing into CM Cena. Imagine that guy!


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

KAKAROOOOOOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

so Orton got demoted to Piccolo then ok.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

This is by far my fav topic ever.
Repped OP As a resident DBZ & wrestling nerd. 

Punk and Vegeta have similarities: they are loner, big mouthed, self serving assholes. Punk is nicer than Vegeta though. Vegeta told his son (Trunks) that he didn't care about his son or his mother......to his face! He's a real prick. 

Cena and Goku have some similarities too: both are goofy, idiot savants that always finds a way to win and succeed when everyone else failed. Both are super resilient, tough, fearless and heroic. Both are too trusting of suspicious characters (Goku believes he can reform all his enemies and he continues to trust Vegeta regardless of how many times Vegeta proves he can't be trusted. Cena formed ill-fated alliances with Edge & Jericho after they proved they couldn't be counted on he still wanted to team with them at Summerslam 2010). Difference is Goku doesn't mind cutting corners if necessary (he bit Frieza and Majin Buu), while Cena almost never cuts corners. 

Zack Ryder is Krillin: goofball friend of the hero and everything bad happens to him.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

If you're comparing wrestlers to cartoons then Miz is Eddy from Ed, Edd 'n' Eddy. Nailed on.

Man that show was awesome.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ziggler is Cell because he is perfection.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Rocky Mark said:


> when you think about it , punk fits the Vegeta description perfectly
> 
> they both wear white around their arms , both have a widow's peak as their hairstyle , both believe they are the best in the world , both feud with goody two shoes like Goku and Cena
> 
> and hey , both use to have a tall buffed-up bald guy as their followers


Nailed it lmao. Repped.

















Hell... The Straight Edge Society


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

RevolverSnake said:


> Ziggler is Cell because he is perfection.


If Ziggler is Perfect Cell, Vickie is the other Cell: 










lol


And the person who said Hercule was Bryan...I never thought of it like that before, but it actually works lol. He's the champ, and always seems to find some way to win despite his opponent being stronger than him.

Hornswoggle is Chiaotzu.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck are these people?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Hahaha 5 star thread


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

NERDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nerds FTW!! I'm glad everyone loves this thread.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

No, Hercule is Hulk Hogan. Maybe it's the stache but both guys seem to me like they're ridiculously over for little reason, and most everyone can do what he does better.

Because of the hair and the heavy brow, Edge always reminded me of SSJ3 Goku. Just SSJ3. Because for some reason Goku's brow comes out massively when he goes there.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No experience whatsoever with it. I watched regular cartoons, I was never a fan of that Japanese anime shit, whatever it is. The style just completely turned me off and still does, so I'm totally out of the loop of what the whole premise of this stuff is.


I'm not even big on modern anime, but DBZ is the one. It's IMO, what wrestling would be if it didn't have to adhere to those pesky laws of physics.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> No, Hercule is Hulk Hogan. Maybe it's the stache but both guys seem to me like they're ridiculously over for little reason, and most everyone can do what he does better.
> 
> I'm not even big on modern anime, but DBZ is the one. It's IMO, what wrestling would be if it didn't have to adhere to those pesky laws of physics.


Nailed on both of those! Repped. The characters in DBZ are so similiar to wrestling that it's crazy.

If we were talking comics, Punk would be batman, Cena superman, The Rock would be Iron man, Orton would be colossus, and Dean Ambrose would be deadpool


----------



## NinjaAstronaut (Dec 20, 2011)

Suit Up said:


> david otunga is Piccolo


:agree:


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Cena goku? ha don't make me laugh, people actually love goku, cm punk is more like piccolo, cena is yamcha or krillin


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol you know you're a wrestling nerd when you compare it to dragonball z lol wtf, this is why I love this forum.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Perfect comparison. Vegeta always has been my favorite DBZ character and I always liked him better than Goku, with the exception of Goku as a kid in Dragonball. Then it's closer.

I see Punk as like Vegeta. Great comparison.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

LOL great thread, My friends and I have made similar comparisons of wrestling and DBZ, the reason we got there was because we think about wrestling strength in terms of "power level". Next time you watch RAW, just compare power levels and see. 

Punks Power level was higher than Cena's at MITB time so I would say Punk was in the Majin Vegeta stage (when they were both SSJ2 and Vegeta beat him) Now heading to Wrestlemania Cena's power level is higher (SSJ3 or what have you). The Gallows/Nappa comparison was spot on. 

I like HHH being Brolly, big massive guy with insanely high power level.





































I can't believe nobody thought of this either. Android 16 and Sheamus, only looks wise but still.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

who's Buu? Santino?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Gebu19 said:


> who's Buu? Santino?


Randy Orton?


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Gebu19 said:


> who's Buu? Santino?


I hate to say it but maybe Eugene lol, Just the way Buu would absorb people and Eugene used people's finishers.


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Read subject line, didn't read OP, just came in here to say...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

NonCentz said:


> Read subject line, didn't read OP, just came in here to say...


Hey we're all the same more or less.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Awesome thread. Love DBZ.

The comparisons are really good thus far.

Edge and Christian as them two ghosts in the underworld.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome. Thread is awesome.

DBZ and Wrestling are two of my favorites.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

I can't believe there is a thread like this LMAO! DBZ marks comparing DBZ to everything...i cant deny it though cuz its true, who doesnt love a lil DBZ???


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm one of those people. I'm a DBZ mark.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

hornswaggle is krillin


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Leave krillin alone, he aint no midget. He's Ryder. Goofy friend of Cena/Goku that always gets in the way at the wrong time. Hornswoggle would be Chiaotzu or however u spell it.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol...This thread is entertaining.


----------



## Najm al Din (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And I thought I was a nerd. What the fuck are you people talking about?


 You're on a forum about muscled up, oily dudes fake fighting in trunks... you're just as nerdy as us lol. 

Anyways I like the topic OP-

Goku- Cena for sure

Punk- Vegeta (most deff

Piccolo- probably Orton


Krillin- Santino Marella (comic relief that can't keep up with the saiyans

Ryder- Yamcha (Yamcha's basically what happens when a guido meets DBZ. Plus Ryder always gets beat up like Yamcha did


Hurricane- Great Saiyaman (That one is obvious

Broly- Brock Lesnar


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

gotta love this thread , here you have guys who pay 10 dollars for a username in a wrestling forum yet they call other people nerds just cause they watched a cartoon show in their childhood .. lol


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

love this thread


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

What the hell am I watching...


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha, so true. Vegeta is the show's jobber, while Goku always comes to the rescue and wins at the end. Seriously, I can't recall a single fight Vegeta won. The guy even lost to the Androids after becoming a super saiyan for the first time.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Someone hit the nail in the coffin when they said Heel Triple H is basically Frieza. 
Both are ruthless/cunning and believe they are the greatest in the world with no equal. Both in their prime were HATED by everyone which means they were successful as characters and always let their henchman do their dirty work. 99-01 Triple H was definitely Frieza.






Edit: Even though Punk is a good comparison to Vegeta, Vegeta was nothing more than a main event jobber. He always beat mid-carders but lose to main eventers lol


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Spot on comparison


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Azuran said:


> Haha, so true. Vegeta is the show's jobber, while Goku always comes to the rescue and wins at the end. Seriously, I can't recall a single fight Vegeta won. The guy even lost to the Androids after becoming a super saiyan for the first time.


I've seen Vegeta win quite a few fights.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Azuran said:


> Haha, so true. Vegeta is the show's jobber, while Goku always comes to the rescue and wins at the end. Seriously, I can't recall a single fight Vegeta won. The guy even lost to the Androids after becoming a super saiyan for the first time.


He killed several of Freiza's men, including a couple of the Ginyu Force and Android 19 for starters. Besides, if anyone on that show is a jobber, its Krillin


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I could see the CM Punk/Vegeta comparison. The anti-hero who backs down from no one. Doesn't mind taking some hits. And Goku/Cena is a good comparison as well. All around "good" guy, has a smirk on his face no matter who he fights and always wins in the end.

And one I thought of just for fun: Brodus Clay - Majin Buu (fat form) Just a big, dumb looking guy who has too much fun during his fights and wins so easily.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

DBZ is just like Wrestling. The whole show is good guys putting bad guys over so you think theyre unbeatable, then Goku goes over in the end


----------



## maiju (Jan 31, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> Zack Ryder is Krillin: goofball friend of the hero and everything bad happens to him.


Couldn't this make Eve Android #18, with the kiss and all? :lol


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Talking about DragonBall Z on a Wrestling Forum? My life is now complete.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Azuran said:


> Haha, so true. Vegeta is the show's jobber, while Goku always comes to the rescue and wins at the end. Seriously, I can't recall a single fight Vegeta won. The guy even lost to the Androids after becoming a super saiyan for the first time.


Zarbon, Dodoria, Jayce, Goldo, Captain Ginyu (sorta), Android 19, Cell (2nd form), Goku (Majin Vegeta). I'm sure there's plenty more.

When we saw him as Super Saiyan the first time, he defeated Android 19 after Goku Jobbed to him. The other Androids beat everyone until they went in the time chamber.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

I feel like i want to add something but i agree 100%


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> Zarbon, Dodoria, Jayce, Goldo, Captain Ginyu (sorta), Android 19, Cell (2nd form), Goku (Majin Vegeta). I'm sure there's plenty more.
> 
> When we saw him as Super Saiyan the first time, he *defeated Android 19 after Goku Jobbed to him.* The other Androids beat everyone until they went in the time chamber.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

jonoaries said:


>


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Does that make Mark Henry Mr. Popo?


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

I. Love. This. Thread.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> Does that make Mark Henry Mr. Popo?


Going by the current roster, maybe, but all time, Virgil will probably be closest to him.

And to the person who talks about Goku jobbing...he was fighting despite the fact that he was almost dead. So that'd be like Cena fighting with a broken arm.

lol, using facts to say goku didn't job.

Are there any actual CURRENT WWE stars who look like DBZ characters? I wanna send it into #Aftermath and see if it makes TV.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is Mysterio like Kid Gohan? Both of them were big underdogs that people like to root for.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

dxbender said:


> Going by the current roster, maybe, but all time, Virgil will probably be closest to him.
> 
> *And to the person who talks about Goku jobbing...he was fighting despite the fact that he was almost dead. So that'd be like Cena fighting with a broken arm.
> 
> ...


Lol this is the best thread of all time










Goku sells better than Cena


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

If Cena had that heart disease Goku had, he'd still overcome the odds.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

dabossb said:


> Vegata's got a personality and plot devices. Orton is a robot that just "does" things. If anything Orton is more like Trunks or one of the Androids.


vegeta also is built up, while punk is a flat chested scrawny cry baby


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Suit Up said:


> vegeta also is built up, while punk is a flat chested scrawny cry baby


All the more reason he's Vegeta. Vegeta's a huge cry baby when it comes to Goku being better.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Suit Up said:


> vegeta also is built up, while punk is a flat chested scrawny cry baby


Vegeta is a cartoon character.. Also, everyone in that show is bulked up, even master roshi. You wanna call Punk a cry baby, well Austin calls him vocal leader who speaks up for his beliefs and he admires him for it. I'll take Austin's word over yours troll.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

dabossb said:


> Vegeta is a cartoon character.. Also, everyone in that show is bulked up, even master roshi. You wanna call Punk a cry baby, well Austin calls him vocal leader who speaks up for his beliefs and he admires him for it. I'll take Austin's word over yours troll.


yet he moans when he doens't get his way.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

they need to make a naruto bleach and one piece discussion thread to make my life complete


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Suit Up said:


> yet he moans when he doens't get his way.


Your damn right he does, and more superstars should do the same, which is exactly what Austin suggests. Because if they did, maybe they would be prominant fixtures in the show as well.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Is Mysterio like Kid Gohan? Both of them were big underdogs that people like to root for.


Mysterio would be Saiyaman lol(only masked character I can think of)










Another one I thought of....


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

dabossb said:


> Your damn right he does, and more superstars should do the same, which is exactly what Austin suggests. Because if they did, maybe they would be prominant fixtures in the show as well.


funny because when batista moaned about hating pg, you called the guy an idiot..

hmmm


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Suit Up said:


> funny because when batista moaned about hating pg, you called the guy an idiot..
> 
> hmmm


No I didn't and I don't think anyone else did either? Are you a little "funny" guy?


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Cena vs HHH at WM = Goku vs Frieza on Namek

Cena vs Orton Iron Man = Goku vs Cell at Cell Games (Except Goku loses and Cena wins...uh....wtv)

Cena vs Punk at MITB = Goku vs Majin Vegeta

Eventual Cena vs Brodus Clay for WWE title=Goku vs Fat Majin Buu


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nick Logan said:


>


Anything of significance to add to the thread or is that all your bringing to the table?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice OP
Thanks for reminding me about the TFS Abridged DBZ parody videos on youtube.

Missed out on some


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> Nice OP
> Thanks for reminding me about the TFS Abridged DBZ parody videos on youtube.
> 
> Missed out on some


Thanks for the reminder lol.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Anything of significance to add to the thread or is that all your bringing to the table?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nick Logan said:


>


Ahh ok. Got it. One-dimensional posting seems to be a problem on these boards. I digress.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I see it thou.


----------



## Suit Up (Feb 24, 2012)

you're all nuts


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Suit Up said:


> you're all nuts


The only weird people are those that consider themselves "normal". So I'd rather be nuts with 95% of the posters in this thread, then be normal and plain.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Cole is the reporter from the Cell Games.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena and Punk were inconvenient partners, just like Vegeta and Goku. Vegeta almost caused the planets demise, just like how Punk almost caused the demise of the WWE by taking the title.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Cena is Goku and Punk is Vegeta. Now we only have to figure out who the other 50 characters on the show are translated to this show. Oh yeah we can't because Dragon Ball Z is a far off superior show to the WWE product currently. In the attitude era you could easily tag every single Dragon Ball Z character good or evil onto one of the wrestlers.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryan will be Gohan status by next year, brehs


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

I just loved DBZ and this thread: WIN


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Ahh ok. Got it. One-dimensional posting seems to be a problem on these boards. I digress.


Stop whining like a little bitch, brah. lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Nick Logan said:


> Stop whining like a little bitch, brah. lol


Your going to last long on these forums.


----------



## Nick Logan (Mar 6, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Your going to last long on these forums.


U betcha.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Nick Logan said:


> Stop whining like a little bitch, brah. lol


*Bruh


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I love how you wrote that little post with a thesis statement and everything. Like a little nerdy college paper. :lmao

I can see your point, but ultimately it's just reflective of a pretty common dynamic. Luke and Han. Superman and Batman. Cyclops and Wolverine. Darnay and Carton. 

And yes, I just went from comics to Dickens.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

STICKY THIS THREAD. PLEASE MODS PLEASE :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Repped for the idea OP. Don't know why some people are getting their ass hairs pulled. If you don't have anything to contribute, then don't fucking post anything in it....


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Vegeta was an anti-hero
Goku-Loved by kids
Vegeta-Loved by Internet guys,more bad-A**


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Cena = Goku

Punk = Vegeta

Orton = Piccolo 

Heel HHH = Frieza (Tyrants with supreme control over their universes)

Dabura = Kane (Both Red and Devilish)

Broly = Batista (Huge buff guys that cause destruction

Santino = Krillin (Comedy guys that usually lose)

Zack Ryder = Yamcha (Tools)

Akira Toriyama = Vince McMahon (Creators)

Cody Rhodes = Zarbon (Pretty boys with a "ugly transformations")


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Vegeta was an anti-hero
> Goku-Loved by kids
> Vegeta-*Loved by Internet guys*,more bad-A**


Seeing as that's a hit towards Punk, your hero seems to be a huge fan, so is he an internet nerd also?


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Big Show is Nappa


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Pedro Vicious said:


> Big Show is Nappa


i lol'd


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pedro Vicious said:


> Big Show is Nappa


If he acted like this Nappa, he'd be more entertianing


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

man , majin Vegeta was awesome .. i remember marking out when he turned heel 

good times , good times


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lulz


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Can I be Pikachu??!


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

what?!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This thread needs to be bumped lol



Jimmay said:


> Heel HHH = Frieza (Tyrants with supreme control over their universes)


I see HHH more as Vegeta(in GT). Married, now has ties with CC(his wifes fathers company) and drives around his daughter(who is acts almost like steph did around 2000-2001 lol)


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I always thought Vegeta was more like Orton. They both look like people you don't want to fuck with. Punk definitely has the cockiness of Vegeta, but Orton has the same cold personality of he'll kill you if you fuck with him. Combine them and you have a perfect match.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

At first I was gonna say calling Goku John Cena was an insult, but now that you mention it, there are some similarities. Goku rarely puts anyone over and is constantly burying people as well.

Goku didn't put over Raditz. (He ended up sacrificing himself to defeat Raditz, in a typical good guy move to protect his image.)

He completely squashed Nappa.

He buried the Ginyu Force.

In fact, in Trunk's time he actually died of a heart virus simply because he didn't wanna job to the androids like all the other Z fighters.

In the present timeline, he was conveniently ill around the time when the z fighters were getting owned by the androids.

Then when he came out of the hyperbolic time chamber he buried Vegeta, by showing that he was like 10x stronger than him, despite training the same amount of time.

To be fair, in the Cell Games he did put Cell over when he forfeited against him, but he still had to go and steal some of Gohans glory at the end by taking part in the Kamahamaha wave against Cell. What an asshole!

Come to think of it, maybe Goku is more like Hogan.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

Punk isn't an "antihero". He's a fairly standard top face, and IMO comes across as much more face-like than Sheamus, Orton and even Cena. And regarding the comic parallels, I'd say Cena's a bit like Superman, Orton's a bit like Batman, and Punk's a bit like Deadpool.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I actually like Vegeta. The rest are shit.

Vegeta is a bad ass and you could believe he is.

Punk, well...... He only acts or pretends to be one.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't get why some people are giving this thread crap. Not only are the Punk and Lawler comparisons true, but it's also a lot more entertaining than the endless Cena/Punk/Rock bashing threads, or speculating on outlandish fantasy bookings which will never happen.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

corfend said:


> Punk isn't an "antihero". He's a fairly standard top face, and IMO comes across as much more face-like than Sheamus, Orton and even Cena. And regarding the comic parallels, I'd say Cena's a bit like Superman, Orton's a bit like Batman, and Punk's a bit like Deadpool.


Nah he's an anti-hero.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> Nah he's an anti-hero.


How? He acts like a typical face. If Punk's an antihero, so is every other main-event face in the history of the WWE except for Hogan and Hart.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Vegeta is Goku's bitch.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

this thread just shows from what world and age cena fans are.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

SimbaTGO said:


> this thread just shows from what world and age cena fans are.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

This thread is full of kids. Maybe you guys should just grow up.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How about no?


----------



## Satosama (Mar 6, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> How about no?


I wouldn't be too concerned about him. Probably angry that he tried to order the patented 'John Cena Gnome' only to find that they've sold out. So sad.

On Topic: I wonder who would fill the role of Popo along with the rest of his pecking order..


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

LAWL at people that think Dragon Ball is for kids. If you want to watch a kid show go watch Pokemon. Dragon Ball was from age 5 and up. Dragon Ball was the shit one of the best mangas/animes ever made. I can keep watching the same old episodes and never get bored. 

As comparing who Goku = Cena sorta close (except the 5 moves as where Goku has 5X more). CM Punk seems to resemble a bit of Vegeta as well.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Cena/Goku 5 moves of doom
Throwback = Kaoken (used to do it in the early days but grew out of it)
Shoulder tackle = rapid fire ki blast
spinout powerbomb = Goku's typical throw into some rock
Kameahamaha = 5 knuckle shuffle
FU/STFU = Sprit Bomb

Great comparison BTW...Also the only time they were actually equal in power, they never fought thats around android saga period. Punk is going to go all Majin-Vegeta on Cena and a winner will not be decided cleanly.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

I really don't understand how 30 year old men cuss Cena fans for being kids. They are watching a show aimed at people their age... what is your excuse?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

DBZ is genuinely entertaining. What's your excuse for being a jackass?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

corfend said:


> How? He acts like a typical face. If Punk's an antihero, so is every other main-event face in the history of the WWE except for Hogan and Hart.


He may have lost some of his edge he had in the summer but he's still the same Punk. Just because he teams with faces doesn't make him a regular face. That's like saying Orton is a typical face just because he teams with faces too.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Ughughgh!!! I have to power up for 20 episodes and then fire this ball of energy!! Stay tuned for the next episode of Dragon Ball Z!!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Not as bad as "Hey you want this match, you'll get it a year later lol"


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Vegeta had an epic shoot on Freiza before he died and he was OVER every since


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Not as bad as "Hey you want this match, you'll get it a year later lol"


One time in WWE versus almost every fight in Dragon Ball Z. Purrleaze, son.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> He may have lost some of his edge he had in the summer but he's still the same Punk. Just because he teams with faces doesn't make him a regular face. That's like saying Orton is a typical face just because he teams with faces too.


I'm not saying Orton's an antihero either (although he's much more heelish than Punk), both of them are fairly standard main event faces. You could make an argument for both of them being antiheroes at differences points in their careers (Orton in early/mid 2010 and Punk during the "Summer of Punk"), but they've both "settled down" now so to speak.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

If this was the Justice League, John Cena will be Superman and CM Punk would be Batman. Kelly Kelly would be Wonder Woman


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Interesting. CM punk is Lucario and Cena is Pikachu.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

John Cena is Dexter and CM Punk is Debrah.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

john cena is like coke, and cm punk is like pepsi. and randy orton is like new coke

and miz is like fanta, or something


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

So does this make Zack Ryder Krillin? and i'll be damned if Vince isn't Roshi


----------



## XwernetX (Mar 22, 2012)

Pretty badass thread.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

XwernetX said:


> Pretty badass thread.


Glad you liked it!

Also.

RKO = Piccolo


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I see HHH more as Piccolo. The once evil now badass yet wise man who cares about the future.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Also James Storm is Stone cold + Shawn Michaels after fusion dance

sheamus looks like he's ssj5 

and aj looks like pan 

brock lesnar is brolly


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> I see HHH more as Piccolo. The once evil now badass yet wise man who cares about the future.


HHH kind of reminds me of Broly. Can't stand that Goku (Cena) and Vegeta (Punk) may be better than him, so he get's self-serving about it and tries to destroy (bury) them, and all the rest of the Saiyens (entire roster) as well, because no one can be on the same level as the mighty Broly (HHH). :lmao


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Peterf93 said:


> What kind of silly thread is this, now i used to love DBZ but seriously, do you not have better things to do than make silly pointless threads like this?


Because it's fun? I suppose you'd prefer a thread about workrates and drawing power.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Frozager said:


> Zack Ryder is kinda like Krillin. Pretty weak, and he's in love with Eve, who's like Android 18 before she turned good.



I was going to say Santino, but Ryder is even better!

Antonio Cesaro looks a lot like Nappa, and they're both bald pumped up bad guys. And Hero was at least the mouthpiece for the Kings. So he's Vegeta in that scenario.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stanford said:


> I was going to say Santino, but Ryder is even better!
> 
> Antonio Cesaro looks a lot like Nappa, and they're both bald pumped up bad guys. And Hero was at least the mouthpiece for the Kings. So he's Vegeta in that scenario.


Ryder could also be Yamcha as well for obvious reasons lol. I like your vegeta/Nappa (KOW) comparison.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

CM12Punk said:


> I see HHH more as Piccolo. The once evil now badass yet wise man who cares about the future.


HHH is more like Brolly(like others have stated). Piccolo didn't really care about the future though, he was trying to destroy the planet....

Undertaker should be the dragon(that you see once you collect the dragonballs). You only see him once every year or so lol(since you could only use the dragonballs once a year)


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

DBZ and WWE combined into one thread. Best Thread Ever.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^lol.

Though WWE was main reason I started watching DBZ


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I got one:

Kelly Kelly










Krillin's girlfriend, Maron


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

dabossb said:


> Glad you liked it!
> 
> Also.
> 
> RKO = Piccolo


the once prominent top heel of the series is now an irrelevant babyface


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ecabney said:


> the once prominent top heel of the series is now an irrelevant babyface


Nailed what I was going for :lol


----------



## XwernetX (Mar 22, 2012)

Nerd thread.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Suit Up said:


> david otunga is Piccolo


actually orton is piccolo


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Before this thread i thought Triple H- Vegeta
Shawn Michaels -Goku


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

krai999 said:


> actually orton is piccolo


I thought of HHH as Piccolo. The voice is there.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

dabossb said:


> BUMP


Don't be stupid.


----------

